# When Cohibas are on, god they are ON!



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I know this didn't need to be said but ye gods do I love me a Cohiba that is hitting!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Addiction said:


> I know this didn't need to be said but ye gods do I love me a Cohiba that is hitting!


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, but when they're not on. You know you just wasted $15+ a stick. :hn


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Yeah, but when they're not on. You know you just wasted $15+ a stick. :hn


Very true. My typical method is to toss a problematic stick but this marca makes it hard LOL.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Aged Cohibas have been my favorite smokes for a while now. :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

When Cohibas are on?
When are they not?


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Blueface said:


> When Cohibas are on?
> When are they not?


Yeah it was a gifted Cohiba that got me into cigars in the first place a few years ago. God bless em!!


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, no question the Cohiba is the best! Expensive, but worth it, IMHO.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Fredster said:


> Aged Cohibas have been my favorite smokes for a while now. :tu


Agreed. They are tops. It is hard to beat a great early-1990s, "old-style-band" CoRo, Lancero, or even Esplendido. I have yet to smoke one from pre-1995 that has not been "on".


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Which ones are on? I think I have a little room left before my credit card is maxed.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

floydpink said:


> Which ones are on? I think I have a little room left before my credit card is maxed.


:r

Siglo II tubos. They're on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Blueface said:


> When Cohibas are on?
> When are they not?


...for the first 5 years? 

I've heard that opinion thrown around, but I don't necessarily share it. They rock with some age (I've had a couple... and out of those couple, one was that 04 Sig 6 you hit me with in FL...:dr), but fresh they are still a damned good cigar.

I do know what Mean D is sayin', though... getting a bad one is like a kick in the gut (well... the wallet).


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> Siglo II tubos. They're on like Donkey Kong!


So I keep hearing. I wonder if it's too late to cancel the 2000 something I spent last night in the WTB section on some silly wristwatch! That can buy lots of tubos by my calculations and the memories will last a lifetime.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

floydpink said:


> So I keep hearing. I wonder if it's too late to cancel the 2000 something I spent last night in the WTB section on some silly wristwatch! That can buy lots of tubos by my calculations and the memories will last a lifetime.


:r

No, I don't think you can.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

floydpink said:


> So I keep hearing. I wonder if it's too late to cancel the 2000 something I spent last night in the WTB section on some silly wristwatch! That can buy lots of tubos by my calculations and the memories will last a lifetime.


You are a miracle of God.
The miracle is your still walking and your wife has not cut your legs off by now.:r


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Ah, college educations and braces for the kids are overrated Carlos.:r


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Blueface said:


> You are a miracle of God.
> The miracle is your still walking and your wife has not cut your legs off by now.:r


As we all know my wife lets most of my buying go, but if I buy a 2000 wrist watch she is going to be cutting higher than kneecap level........


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Out of all the Cohibas that I have smoked around 25-30
From Esplendidos, Lanceros, Piramedes, Siglo I, IV,VI. Some with age, some not. I have NEVER had a bad one.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> Out of all the Cohibas that I have smoked around 25-30
> From Esplendidos, Lanceros, Piramedes, Siglo I, IV,VI. Some with age, some not. I have NEVER had a bad one.


Word.

Thing about them is, even if the one you're smoking isn't great now, chances are nearly 100% that its little buddies in the rest of the box will be considerably better in a few years.

Best instant-gratificaion Cohiba: any Siglo.

Best Cohiba with which to utilize the patience of an experienced ladies' man courting Jennifer Love Hewitt: my Quixotic search continues.

:ss


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

lenguamor said:


> Word.
> courting Jennifer Love Hewitt: my Quixotic search continues.
> 
> :ss


Yup, that is SOME big ass. Kinda came up out of nowhere. Damn lucky she has the total package. No wonder she won't do nude scenes. She knows she missed her window. Oh, wait...wasn't this about Cohiba? Sig II Tubos, yup, 6 left out of a 15 pack, then out of the blue, caught the last two boxes of a special, so when you see "out of stock", you can thank ME.

As for age, and you can rag me about how much age is AGE, but the original release Siglo VI's I have are absolutely art works. The wrapper has become so oily and semi-translucent that it is impossible not to smoke one this weekend. On top of that box I have 9 tubos left in Sig 6's, so while I was not looking, I ordered 2 boxes of 10 to make it possible to smoke an oldie from that OR cab. If there had been nothing to replace it with, I would have died owning those OR's. The price keeps me at bay, but I was not able to go a whole career without owning some. Little by little these are becoming my stock up cigars. I really don't buy much anymore, but when I do they seem to be Cohibas. Or replacements of things I have and consider staples. No exploration for me these days. Or maybe, I am just exploring Cohiba. There is no other flavor like this in Havana cigars. Love it or hate it. That's why I smile when I see people, myself included, that say "there are too many other marques out there that are priced right that I enjoy just as much." Why would I spend that kind of money? Well, if you want to taste THAT flavor, you can only find it in one Marque. So when you stay away from Cohiba, you are smoking good havana cigars, but you will never taste _that_ flavor, cause it only comes in Cohiba. That said, I have yet to experience the total package. That will only come with time, but step one is achieved...I nutted up and spent the money.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> Siglo II tubos. They're on like Donkey Kong!


:tpd:

I just smoked my first Cohiba the other day and it was a Sig II tubos that was absolutely stunning... Now I don't have a reference point to compare too... but I do know that it being that good means it must have been on. My buddy Ray had one he was smoking as well and he enjoyed his quite a bit as well. :tu


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

First person I remember crowing about them was DaKlugs, and if he is talking them up, I start to listen. Kind of like MRN says Most people in the cigar business in Havana prefer Montecristo "and they are spoilt for choice". Same deal with Dave. If HE, being spoilt for choice, prefers them, or at least says they are really great, I am going out and getting 30 or so. Normally I am not so much of a sheep or a lemming, but I went back and forth over whether to ever get any more Cohibas, and by choosing the S II tubos, I could be pretty sure they sould not disappoint me. They didn't.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


:tpd:


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> First person I remember crowing about them was DaKlugs, and if he is talking them up, I start to listen. Kind of like MRN says Most people in the cigar business in Havana prefer Montecristo "and they are spoilt for choice". Same deal with Dave. If HE, being spoilt for choice, prefers them, or at least says they are really great, I am going out and getting 30 or so. Normally I am not so much of a sheep or a lemming, but I went back and forth over whether to ever get any more Cohibas, and by choosing the S II tubos, I could be pretty sure they sould not disappoint me. They didn't.


:tpd:

Sometimes I think Dave is like the Chairman of the Federal Reserve of Cigars.. If Dave gives his input on a certain brand/vitola, suddenly it's BUY BUY BUY.. I followed Dave's advice on the Siglo II's as well and haven't been disappointed 

If only I could get such sound investment on stocks and retirement :hn


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

chibnkr said:


> Agreed. They are tops. It is hard to beat a great early-1990s, "old-style-band" CoRo, Lancero, or even Esplendido. I have yet to smoke one from pre-1995 that has not been "on".


Of course not ! :ss One of these days I will send you some 09 Siglo I and II so you can see what we're talking about.:r


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

For an excellent value, I love the 01 Sig V's. Just delicious smokes. They are on for sure.


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

Its been quite some time since I've smoked a Cohiba. I have one left from a few years back. I never really cared for them so whenever I was gifted one I would usually gift it back to someone else. I find the PSD4 to fit my flavor profile aged or not. I think this weekend I'll give Cohiba one more shot.:ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Yup, that is SOME big ass. Kinda came up out of nowhere. Damn lucky she has the total package. No wonder she won't do nude scenes. She knows she missed her window. Oh, wait...wasn't this about Cohiba? Sig II Tubos, yup, 6 left out of a 15 pack, then out of the blue, caught the last two boxes of a special, so when you see "out of stock", you can thank ME.
> 
> As for age, and you can rag me about how much age is AGE, but the original release Siglo VI's I have are absolutely art works. The wrapper has become so oily and semi-translucent that it is impossible not to smoke one this weekend. On top of that box I have 9 tubos left in Sig 6's, so while I was not looking, I ordered 2 boxes of 10 to make it possible to smoke an oldie from that OR cab. If there had been nothing to replace it with, I would have died owning those OR's. The price keeps me at bay, but I was not able to go a whole career without owning some. Little by little these are becoming my stock up cigars. I really don't buy much anymore, but when I do they seem to be Cohibas. Or replacements of things I have and consider staples. No exploration for me these days. Or maybe, I am just exploring Cohiba. There is no other flavor like this in Havana cigars. Love it or hate it. That's why I smile when I see people, myself included, that say "there are too many other marques out there that are priced right that I enjoy just as much." Why would I spend that kind of money? Well, if you want to taste THAT flavor, you can only find it in one Marque. So when you stay away from Cohiba, you are smoking good havana cigars, but you will never taste _that_ flavor, cause it only comes in Cohiba. That said, I have yet to experience the total package. That will only come with time, but step one is achieved...I nutted up and spent the money.


Good place to be. :ss
Kind of like JLH.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Fredster said:


> For an excellent value, I love the 01 Sig V's. Just delicious smokes. They are on for sure.


I just had one of these last night. One of the better sticks I've had in a while, they sure are on.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

i only have 1


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

My buddy just ordered a box of siglo 2s from a vendor for 190 I'm tempted to follow him.


----------

